# Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2008)

*Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*

Ich hab seit ca. nem halben Jahr das K770i. Der Akku hielt immer so ca. ne Woche, bevor er langsam "gelb" wurde. Vorgestern ging der Akku leer, obwohl ich vor dem Weggehen nochmal was nachgeladen hatte - naja, dann war der Akku halt eh fast leer, dachte ich mir. Zu Hause angekommen hab ich den Akku rausgenommen und gestern vormittags dann wieder und neu aufgeladen, und mitten in der Nacht heute dann dieser Warnton: Akku war auf rot, so gut wie leer. Da fiel mir ein, dass der Akku schon am Samstag auf einer Feier unerwartet leer geworden war, was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auf eine Unaufmerksamkeit von mir schob.

Woran kann das liegen? Kann der Akku plötzlich derart "kaputtgehen"? Oder könnte das Handy schuld sein? Ist das vlt. ein bekanntes Phönomen? 

Wegen der SE-Servicepoints: sind das offizielle Werkstätten, die sich (wenn man die Kaufquittung vorlegt) kostenlos das ganze mal anschauen und dann auch ggf. kostenlos reparieren, oder sind das einfach "nur" von Sony abgesegnete shops/werkstätten, aber im Gewährleistungsfall muss man trotzdem den Verkäufer kontaktieren (hier: amazon)?


----------



## BlackSHeeP (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*

Meines Wissens reparieren die SE-Servicepoints auch oder schicken das Gerät ein.

Zu dem Phänomen mit dem Akku kann ich dir nichts genaueres sagen da es noch nicht bei meinem K770i aufgetreten ist.

Allerdings hatte ich so ein Problem damals ebenfalls bei einem Motorola wo ich damals den Akku ersetzt habe womit das Problem komischer Weise aber auch nur für einen Monat verschwunden war.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*

ich hatte heute auch probleme, als ich von der speicherkarte bilder ansah. da kam nach ner weile beim "weiterblättern" in der mitte immer kurz pixelmüll - und nach verlassen des menüs fehlten ne weile die symbole für empfang links oben und batterie rechts oben ^^  als ich dann per USB-kabel im "datenmodus" die bilder sichern wollte, konnten am ende einige bilder nicht gelesen werden und waren angeblich nicht mehr da - ebenso konnte ich einige ordner mit MP3 nicht löschen. mit der sony-software aber ging das übertragen einwandfrei  

ich mach grad ein firmwareupdate bzw. überschreibe die alte einfach nochmal. hoffentlich bringt es was.


----------



## BlackSHeeP (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*

Falls das alles nichts hilft würde ich mich aufjedenfall an Amazon oder SE wenden da auf dem Handy ja noch Garantie ist. 
Doch leider ist wie du bestimmt weiß auf dem Akku i.d.R. keinerlei Garantie.

Mit Glück würdes du von Amazon evtl. ein komplett neues bekommen (also mit neuen Akku) aber genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen da ich noch keinen Garantiefall bei denen hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*

ich werd wohl mal nä woche zu nem servicepoint gehen und fragen, ob die mir testweise nen neuen akku geben, oder meinetwegen auch nen gebrauchten (selbst ein 2 jahre alter müßte mehr als nen tag halten). wenn der dann klappt, dann weiß ich, dass mein akku defekt ist, und der hat - wie ich nun inzwischen hoffentliche korrekterweise erfahren hab - 6 monate garantie. 

wenn die das "verweigern" wende ich mich mal an amazon

thx 


ps: so eine dreckssch%$!, dass das ausgerechnet jetzt zu weihnachten is, wo sicher ein haufen deppen geschenke umtauschen will oder aus dummheit falsch bediente geräte reklamiert...


----------



## emmaspapa (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*

Auf das Akku hast Du 6 Monate Garantie. Meine Frau nutzt nur SE Mobiltelefone. Ab und an liegt es auch an der Speicherkarte, die zieht wenn Du Pech hast den ganzen Saft innerhalb kürzester Zeit, dann ist sie aber häufig auch im Popo


----------



## BlackSHeeP (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*

Au wusste garnicht das man 6 Monate Garantie auf den Akku hat. Naja man lernt halt immer dazu ^^.

Wäre schön wenn du mal bescheid sagen würdes was bei dem SE Sevicepoint oder Amazon rausgekommen ist wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sony Ericsson K770i: Akku hält nur noch nen Tag*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Auf das Akku hast Du 6 Monate Garantie. Meine Frau nutzt nur SE Mobiltelefone. Ab und an liegt es auch an der Speicherkarte, die zieht wenn Du Pech hast den ganzen Saft innerhalb kürzester Zeit, dann ist sie aber häufig auch im Popo


 wie finde ich das denn raus? ich hatte nämlich ja probleme beim "normalen" rüberkopieren im datenmodus per USB-kabel ^^ hab jetzt mal 3 fotos gemacht, geht alles einwandfrei, und auch ein ~800MB Ordner mit MP3 geht reibungslos.

vlt. einfach mal die karte 1-2 Tage nicht benutzen?


btw: gestern 6h morgens lud ich neu auf, bis 22h war der Akku dann nur noch bei 55%, ohne dass ich das Handy wirklich benutzt hab. Aber nun, über 12Std später, isser bei 53%, also kaum weniger ^^ wenn es dabei bleibt, kann ich den Fehler wohl nicht beim AKku finden. 

so 2-3 mal pro Stunde sendet das Handy scheinbar grundlos Leistung, meine PC-Boxen haben dann dieses typische Störgeräusch ähnlich eines ankommen anrufs, obwohl das Handy 3m weg is - so was hat ich früher maximal, wenn wirklich ein anruf reinkam. 


*edit* *seit dem posting vor 10Min is der Akku von 52 auf 25% gesunken*


----------

